# Ryonet Offers New X-Vactor UV Vacuum Exposure Unit With Digital Timer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet offers an improved X-Vactor Automated Vacuum Exposure Unit with a variety of features geared toward boosting consistency and functionality in screen exposure. Upgrades to the tabletop series include a standard digital timer for greater accuracy; CAD-designed, powder-coated steel construction; and an EC power cord port with easy on/off access. 

The improvements join existing features like custom-made, high-output UV CFL bulbs that allow the X-Vactor to be used with dual-cure and photopolymer emulsions. And more bulbs were added to provide higher density films and faster exposure. 

The unit also has strong, optically clear, tempered glass that lets more than 99 percent of UV light through without wavelength disruption. The X-Vactor further features UV-safe yellow bulbs for light-safe screen setup and review. This lets it double as a film and screen inspection table. 

Other design elements include a flexible, durable rubber vacuum blanket, heavy-duty gas shocks and adjustable vacuum lid clamps. There also is an oil-free vacuum pump that is quiet and powerful. A nylon rope is included to allow air movement between the blanket and frame. A bonus Ryonet Preregistration Template Transparency and Ryonet 21 Step Exposure Calculator come with the unit.

The X-Vactor is made in the United States and comes with a three-year limited warranty (excludes blanket, glass and bulbs). Electrical components are UL-certified. It accommodates a maximum frame size of 25 inches by 36 inches O.D. (23 inches by 31 inches recommended). It has a maximum exposure area of 23 inches by 33 inches.

For more information, go to https://www.screenprinting.com/x-vactor-uv-vacuum-exposure-unit-with-digital-timer.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

